
Snake oil can be beneficial for arthritis and other conditions (2007) - loop22
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/snake-oil-salesmen-knew-something/
======
jlg23
Python fat has been used to treat painful joints in Nigeria for ages and its
effectiveness has also been proven in a scientific study.[1]

[1]
[https://www.biomedscidirect.com/1195/python_fat_effect_on_co...](https://www.biomedscidirect.com/1195/python_fat_effect_on_collagen_levels_of_human_keloid_tissue/articlescategories)

~~~
potatote
Same in Myanmar. There, people with stroke are given small doses of Python
liver/pancreas or some sort as part of traditional medicine. I'm quite
surprised to see that there's some sort of medicinal application to snakes.

------
Simulacra
Well I guess the salesmen will be relieved

~~~
ender89
What I heard was that actual snake-oil was used for a number of things it
actually worked on in china, but when someone tried to introduce it in the US,
the salesmen figured it was complete bs and no one would notice if they just
sold counterfeit oil.

~~~
Simulacra
Oh wow! I didn't know that, sort of reminds me of the olive oil market right
now.

~~~
glup
I thought the above was about object-oriented programming. Language is hard.

~~~
ChristianBundy
Another example of why explicit is better than implicit.

~~~
danblick
What do you mean by that?

~~~
stcredzero
_What I heard was that actual snake-oil was used for a number of things it
actually worked on in china, but when someone tried to introduce it in the US,
the salesmen figured it was complete bs and no one would notice if they just
sold counterfeit oil._

Object Orientation was used for almost everything in Smalltalk, but when
someone tried to introduce it in C-based languages, some programmers figured
it was bs. Some "consultants" figured it was more programming industry
bs/fashion and some marketers figured people would buy stuff if they just
claimed everything was Object Oriented.

In the right context, OO can be pretty darn good, but it's not a panacea for
everything. (And there is some good OO in C-heritage languages.)

------
rootsudo
Laughable.

